# Whitney Houston Dead!!!



## epackage (Feb 11, 2012)

R.I.P., we all have our demons and it's a sad story to go so young(48) when you had the world at your feet at one time....[&o]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 11, 2012)

I know.  It's always shocking when someone so young dies.  Her voice was amazing.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2012)

They are not saying but my guess is the BIG  O as a cause of death.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 11, 2012)

An orgasm?


----------



## GizmoMike (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> An orgasm?


 
 Waiting for video.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 11, 2012)

too funny but I think he meant Overdose


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> too funny but I think he meant Overdose


 

 Nope Orgasm was it. Shooting coke is like sex they say.[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2012)

Celebrity and longevity seldom seem to mix well.. RIP Whitney..


----------



## splante (Feb 11, 2012)

thats a shame, and a unfortunate side of mega stardom thinking they need  drugs to get away from it all, she was so dam good at one time.....but I cant say Iam surprised pictures of her over the last few years you could see it coming...RIP...hope its a wake up call to like lohan and others


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> An orgasm?


 
 That's the way I want go.......................think I came close a few times I swear.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2012)

> That's the way I want go


 
 Me too, specially if I'm not alone..


----------



## ncbred (Feb 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> They are not saying but my guess is the BIG O as a cause of death.


 
 Oprah has killed alot of people...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 12, 2012)

So let me get this straight, Oprah Winfrey had an Orgasm[] and then Whitney Houston died[X(] how? [] ............. what a strange correlation.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 12, 2012)

worlds longest suicide?

 probably a good career move and definately helps on taxes.

 Is someone inferring that Oprah ate her? Not how I expected she would go.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

Surf: please stop that. I'm getting queezy..


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

okey dokey


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2012)

I though I read something about Whitney being in a reality show not but a few days ago? 
 strange thing...


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 12, 2012)

Her whole life was a reality show! Shows over


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 12, 2012)

Heard about it on the local NPR/BBC station. She had a magnificent voice, but despite her death her work will live on. Not that I really give two hoots one way or the other though; there are far better things to do than follow celebrities.




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Shooting coke is like sex they say.[:-]


 
 Naw, that would be a Meth and Heroin speedball. Or a healthy combination of acid and mushrooms followed by copious quantities of DMT. The latter is like sex with the entire universe, so they say. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 ITS ABNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN TIMEEEEE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2012)

Man I hated her introductions 


 http://youtu.be/EMJKaM_Q-tA <------------- Clickk theeeeeeeeeee  LINKKKKKKKKKK!


 She got a mouth the size of a canyon


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 12, 2012)

You can't dispute that Oprah has done a lot of philanthropic work.  And, seriously, I had no idea what Rick meant by the Big O (well I thought I did). lol


----------



## blade (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess the value of my Whitney Houston doll just shot up !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 12, 2012)

She died, I'll die, we're all gonna die. What's new? OK she had a voice? So did Jenny Lind. I'd rather morn her. She was on a bottle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> I guess the value of my Whitney Houston doll just shot up !


 

 iT WASN'T  a blow up doll was it??? bhahahah! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> You can't dispute that Oprah has done a lot of philanthropic work.Â  And, seriously, I had no idea what Rick meant by the Big O (well I thought I did). lol


  yeah see has done a lot for the less unfortunate---but i still hate her voice 

 HERERERERE COMEEESSSSSSSS RICKYYYYYYYYY!!![8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Listen here...


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 12, 2012)

So many famous druggie deaths over the years...from Elvis to MJ, Amy Whinehouse and now maybe Whitney.  You would think the media would capitalize on times like this to promote treatment for drug addiction.  I guess that a picture of a famous person checking in to rehab sells for more than when they check out of rehab.  At least with MJ they went after the source of the drugs, maybe something similar will happen this time?  If it was cocaine (she admittedly had a problem with it) I doubt she bought it on the street corner.

 PD


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 12, 2012)

As Chevy Chase on SLN news would say  Generalissimo Francisco Franco ( Whitney Houston ) is _still dead_!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 14, 2012)

RIP funnyman


----------



## ktbi (Feb 16, 2012)

She had a voice, sold a lot of records, and made a movie.  Other than make a lot of money - did she do anything positive with her life - I mean other that what we all do every day? Saw a news report that she had financial troubles at the end - what did she do with her money? It is a tragedy that drugs can do what they do, but the press (and public) treatment of her situation almost romanticizes drug addiction. 

 Now the press is treating her like a saint and the NJ Governor ordered flags at half mast for her funeral!  I just don't understand people sometimes. I supposed a National Holiday for Gov't workers is next.  Right after Presidents Day - a Drug Stars day....Ron


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 16, 2012)

> did she do anything positive


 
  Think of all the people that made a living washing her cars, driving her around, carring her shopping bags, picking the green M&Ms out of her candy bowls, abolishing her toe lint, selling her crack, etc etc. The rich are job creators havent you heard? Its trickle down economics at its best.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 16, 2012)

Paul Smith, Jason Dunham, Michael Murphy, Michael Monsoor, Ross McGinnis, Jared Monti and Robert Miller....I wish their deaths had generated even a percentage of the attention Whitney Houston's death is given.  A life wasted in  self destructive pleasures is celebrated and mourned while heroism is a footnote and a sound bite.
 We deserve the Kardasians.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not condoning drug use, if that is the cause of her death, but consider this:  What if she'd had cancer?  Would you look at her life and death differently?  Drug addiction/and or alcoholism is a disease of the brain.  Both can be fatal.  Fortunately, help is available for people with the former.  Unfortunately, it looks like her friends and family dropped the ball, as did she.  The scary thing is that it can happen to any one of us who accidently mixes drugs and alcohol, or just drinks too much one time and chokes in their sleep.

 Of course she is not a hero, but I'm sure she was to her daughter.  I agree the flag thing is reserved for national holidays, deaths of officials and soldiers, etc and is not really appropriate in this case.


----------



## ktbi (Feb 16, 2012)

Laur - you are absolutely right and I salute your compassion! It's easy to forget she had a daughter and that her death is tragic to many of the people around her.  A life, and an incredible talent, wasted. Drug abuse is scary and I am sure we have all been affected in some way - many of us closer than we wanted. There is a lesson here and I hope people are listening....Ron


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 16, 2012)

> Laur - you are absolutely right and I salute your compassion! It's easy to forget she had a daughter and that her death is tragic to many of the people around her.


 Absolutely,  I guess I just get so tired of constant coverage every time I open the news or turn on the TV.  Just human nature that we want to know all about the rich, gifted person that was unable to navigate life.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, we all die. But when someone extremely talented dies young from bad choices, it seems like such a waste. What's adds to the tragedy is that you could see it coming from a milion miles away. And it still happened. Why can't someone intervene before it's too late? Easier said than done I suppose. Like for example, Charlie Sheen. You can see him sliding practically on camera. But until he either realizes this or hits rock bottom, no-one can help him.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2012)

I think now we're starting to appreciate the importance of her death.. it could happen the same way to someone we know..


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Of course she is not a hero, but I'm sure she was to her daughter.
> 
> I too thought, another celebrity dead from an overdose, who cares,  Thanks RED for putting me back in check!!!  Michael


----------

